# [May 23, 2013] Maryland Death Fest XI (Baltimore, MD)



## 0ddity (May 16, 2013)

Really want to go this year. Anybody else going? Who do you want to see? Lots of great bands playing this year.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 17, 2013)

been meaning to go forever, but i just never seem to find myself in that area at that time.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2013)

MDF XI
May 23-26, 2013

http://www.marylanddeathfest.com/

*at Former Sonar Compound:*

ABIGAIL (Japan)
AHUMADO GRANUJO (Czech Republic)
AMBASSADOR GUN
ANHEDONIST
ANTAEUS (France)
AOSOTH (France)
ASCENSION (Germany)
ASTHMA CASTLE
BENEDICTION (UK)
BOLT THROWER (UK)
BROKEN HOPE
CARCASS (UK)
CARPATHIAN FOREST (Norway)
COBALT 
CONTRASTIC (Czech Republic)
CONVULSE (Finland)
CRUCIAMENTUM (UK)
DEIPHAGO (Philippines)
DOWN 
EVOKEN 
GLORIOR BELLI (France)
GRIDE (Czech Republic)
IHSAHN (Norway)
INGROWING (Czech Republic)
INIQUITY (Denmark)
INTEGRITY
KOMMANDANT
LOSS
MANILLA ROAD
(the) MELVINS 
MIDNIGHT
NOISEM
THE OBSESSED 
PAGAN ALTAR (UK))
PALLBEARER
PELICAN
PENTAGRAM
PIG DESTROYER
REPULSION
REVENGE (Canada)
RIGHTEOUS PIGS
SACRED REICH 
SLEEP
SPEEDWOLF
VENOM (UK)
VINTERLAND (Sweden)
WEEDEATER

*at Baltimore Soundstage:*

CITIZENS ARREST
CONVERGE
DISCIPLES OF CHRIST
EDDIE BROCK
FULL OF HELL
GEHENNA 
HEARTLESS
HELLSHOCK
ILSA
INFEST
IRON LUNG
KROMOSOM (Australia)
LIKE RATS
MAGRUDERGRIND
MASSGRAV (Sweden)
OLD LINES
ROTTEN SOUND (Finland)
SETE STAR SEPT (Japan)
TERVEET KÄDET (Finland) 
TINNER (Finland)
TRAGEDY 
VITAMIN X (Netherlands)
WAKE (Canada)
WEEKEND NACHOS


----------

